# Welchen Gaming Laptop könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



## mikke123 (4. Oktober 2016)

*Welchen Gaming Laptop könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Werte Community,
Ich bin neu hier und habe mich angemeldet, da ich mich dazu entschlossen  habe jetzt nach dem Release der Geforce 1000 Series auf einen Laptop  zum Spielen umzusteigen.

Er sollte wirklich viel Power unter dem Gehäuse haben, aber dennoch einigermaßen leise und leicht sein.

Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist das MSI GT62VR 6RE Dominator Pro mit 15 Zoll.

Die 15 Zoll sind okay für mich, da ich zu Hause sowieso über meinen 27  Zoll Monitor mittels HDMI spielen werde und den Laptop Monitor nur  unterwegs und im Sommerhaus brauche.

Mit den schlechten Akkulaufzeiten des Geräts könnte ich klarkommen, auch  wenn sie mir sauer aufstoßen. Aber ein paar Fragen habe ich dennoch  noch:

1. Wird es (durch Drittprogramme, etc.) eventuell in Zukunft möglich  sein auf die interne Grafikkarte umzuschalten, um die Akkulaufzeit zu  verbessern? Ich habe in einem Test gelesen, dass das nicht (mehr)  manuell möglich ist.
2. Ist die CPU (i7-6700HQ) noch wirklich zukunftssicher mit der GTX 1070  im Gespann? Hier (in Österreich) gibt es leider kein Modell mit dem  i7-6820HK, soweit ich weiß.
3. Wie sieht es mit dem Service aus? In div Foren und Kommentaren, habe  ich teilweise schreckliche Dinge über den MSI Service gelesen. Ich weiß  natürlich: die "Nörgler" schreien immer lauter, als die zufriedenen  Kunden, aber trotzdem. Ich bin nicht gewillt über 2000 Euro auszugeben,  ohne dafür auch einen tollen Service zu bekommen! Selbiges gilt  natürlich für die Qualität im Allgemeinen (Gehäuse, Haptik, etc). Ich  will den Laptop nicht nach wenigen Monaten schon einsenden müssen.  Natürlich ist mir klar, dass dies im schlimmsten Fall bei jedem  Hersteller passieren kann. Daher würden mich Eure Erfahrungen mit MSI  Geräten (sowohl positive, als auch negative) sehr interessieren.

und last but not least

4. Würdet ihr mir ev noch Alternativen zu dem o.g. Gerät empfehlen  können? Mein zweiter Favorit wäre der neue Alienware 15 mit der GeForce  GTX 1070. Vorteil hier: angeblich ist der Akku besser und er hat die  stärkere CPU.
Einen ausführlichen Test zum neuen Alienware Modell habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden. Ist ja auch noch sehr neu, das Gerät.
Oder kennt jemand von euch schon einen Test (Englisch oder Deutsch)? Ich  schaue normalerweise immer auf Notebookcheck nach, da ich diese Seite  sehr gut und kompetent finde. Oder gibt es da bessere?

Und zum Abschluss noch eine kurze Frage zum DELL Service: was genau ist  der Unterschied zwischen dem "normalen" Pickup&Return Service und  dem Premium Support?


Allgemein möchte ich noch anmerken, dass natürlich auch Vorschläge zu  anderen Geräten sehr gerne gesehen sind, wenn möglich im Bereich zw  1800-3000 Euro und mit einer kurzen Begründung, warum ihr das Modell  wählen würdet.

Mir wäre damit wirklich sehr geholfen, denn dieser Laptop soll mich immerhin mindestens drei Jahre lang begleiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für Eure Antworten!

LG und einen angenehmen Abend wünscht euch
Michi





PS: Ich habe diesen Thread auch im extreme.pcgameshardware.de Forum veröffentlicht, da es für mich streng genommen zwei verschiedene Foren sind. Sollte ich da falsch liegen oder dieses Verhalten aus einem anderen Grund als Doppelpost gewertet werden, bitte ich einen Moderator mich entweder darauf hinzuweisen, damit ich den Thread löschen kann oder den Thread einfach selbst zu löschen. Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2016)

Bist du denn 100pro sicher mit dem Laptop? Denn ein Laptop mit einer zB GTX 1060 kostet mindestens 1400€. Ein gleichstarker PC nur 900€. Mehr Platz als ein PC nimmt der auch nicht wirklich weg, und man kann die Hardware in ein Gehäuse einbauen, dass nicht größer als ein normaler Rucksack ist, so dass man den PC auch in den Urlaub gut mitnehmen kann. Und für's Sommerhaus kannst du dann einen 24 Zoll Monitor für 150€ holen. Wozu dann also unbedingt ein Laptop, vor allem über 2000€ ? 

Vor allem "leise": die "günstigeren" sind sicher nicht leise, und die, die leise sind, kosten dann erheblich mehr.


Wegen der Fragen:
1. die ganz neuen 1000er-Karten sind ja sehr stromeffizienz, ich denke daher, dass es für die Akkulaufzeit nicht wirklich relevant ist, ob du onboard oder die GTX nutzt. Die taktet ja ohne 3D-Last auch nicht hoch.
2. die CPU reicht sicher länger als die Grafikkarte   und die Grafikkarte wird bestimmt auch in 2 Jahren noch "hohe" Details darstellen können.
3. Service ist immer so ne Sache, vor allem weißt du nie, ob es nicht 99% zufriedene Servicekunden gibt, die aber halt nur ganz selten in Foren posten... ^^
4. Alienware ist halt echt SEHR teuer...

Aber trotzdem noch mal: MUSS es echt ein Laptop sein? Ich finde das eine dumme Idee, außer du "musst" zb auf ner Zugfahrt auch zocken, oder bist oft in Hotels oder so... wenn du den Laptop an sich "unterwegs" nur für Office-Kram brauchst, würde ich lieber nen Mini-PC für 1000€ zusammenstellen, den man auch gut mitnehmen kann, und mir ein 500€-Notebook für die "Arbeit" dazuholen. Den PC kannst du dann in 2-3 Jahren auch per grafikkartenupdate wieder auf Top-Niveau bringen, beim Laptop muss dann ein neuer her.


----------



## mikke123 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Herbboy,
erstmal vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort! 

Ich verstehe deine Einstellung zu Gaming Laptops vollkommen und glaube mir, diese Frage höre ich nicht zum ersten Mal! gg

Fakt ist jedoch, dass es für mich keine Option darstellt, mir nochmals einen Desktop-PC zu kaufen. Für mich sind diese PCs einfach zu unhandlich. Ich spiele ja nicht nur im Sommerhaus, sondern auch anderswo. Da kann ich schlecht überall meine Monitore stehen lassen! 
Auch steht mein Schreibtisch, auf dem ich auf gern spielen möchte, mit der Hinterseite zum Raum, sodass das mit einem Rechner nicht schön aussehen würde (da spiele ich ohne ext. Monitor mit Laptop).
Zu guter Letzt gehe ich auch ab und an gerne auf LANs und bin nicht bereit, dort einen Rechner inklusive externen Monitor hinzuschleppen.

Zur CPU/GPU: Das mit der CPU dachte ich mir eh schon. Ich spiele zur Zeit auf meinem sechs Jahre alten Rechner, bei dem nur einmal die Grafikkarte getauscht wurde (weil die alte Karte kaputt war). Der hat einen i7 950 aus 2009, 6GB Ram und eine GeForce GTX 760. Auch mit dem kann ich eigentlich alles Spielen. Very High und Ultra Details natürlich nicht, aber das brauche ich nicht unbedingt.

Ich möchte nur, dass ich - wie mit meinem jetzigen PC - mit dem Laptop für die nächsten drei bis vier Jahre versorgt bin, was Zocken angeht. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass die GTX 1070 in drei Jahren die neuesten Titel nicht mit Ultra Details und AA darstellen kann, aber das brauche ich auch nicht. Wenn es das Gerät in den ersten beiden Jahren schafft ist es schön, aber Grafikfanatiker bin ich nicht gerade. 

In puncto Service und Qualität der Geräte gebe ich dir absolut recht. Fundierte Aussagen über deren Qualität anhand von Foreneinträgen im Internet zu treffen ist wahrlich nahezu unmöglich. Daher würde mich vor allem auch persönliche Erfahrungen mit den genannten Marken interessieren. Ich meine, natürlich kann bei jedem Laptop jeder Marke mal ein Defekt vorkommen oder ein Schanier abbrechen, aber wenn soetwas zB gehäuft vorkommt, hätte ich kein Interesse an so einem Modell.
Beim Service an sich geht es mir hauptsächlich um Schnelligkeit und Kompetenz. Pickup&Return (in ÖSTERREICH) wäre zudem natürlich ganz was Feines! 


Und zum Arbeitslaptop: ich habe separat einen Laptop zum Arbeiten. Der ist aber auch schon an die sechs oder sieben Jahre alt. Funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag (außer dem Akku, der schon schwächelt ), aber Spielen kann ich darauf natürlich nicht mehr! gg


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2016)

Also, Dell hat halt meines Wissens nen guten Service, ist aber dafür auch teuer. Bei den aktuellen Modellen sind die Preis aber wohl noch okay, da gibt es Modelle mit einer 1070 ab 1900€. 

MSI bietet normalerweise immer sehr günstige Modelle an, wobei die AUCH teurere haben, die dann sicher auch etwas besser sind bei der Qualität, sofern der Preis nicht durch zB "500GB mehr SSD" erklärbar ist. Was ich nur auf keinen Fall nehmen würde wäre ein 4k-Display. Das MSI, was du gesehen hast, wäre wiederum das günstigste von MSI, das auch schon eine 1070 hat.


Was IMHO aber auch gut aussieht wäre das HP Omen mit der 1070 - das ist günstiger und scheint auch gut zu sein. https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01JA3FUFW   aber keine Ahnung, wie der Service da aussieht. Das hätte dann zwar 17 Zoll, aber das müsste dann auch etwas leiser sein, weil es ja etwas mehr Kühlfläche hat, und "riesig" ist das ja trotzdem noch lange nicht, wiegt auch grad mal nur ca ne gute Cola-Dose mehr als das MSI. CPU, RAM und SSD/HDD sind identisch zum MSI.


Wenn du wiederum lieber 500€ mehr zahlst, nur damit der Service für den FALL, dass was nicht okay ist, super ist, dann würde ich vlt Dell + Premiumservice nehmen. ^^   aber das sind nur die Dinge, die ich so aus dem Stehgreif sehe. Eigene Erfahrungen mit so teuren Notebooks habe ich nicht


----------



## mikke123 (4. Oktober 2016)

Wow, danke für den Tipp mit dem HP Omen. Das Book sieht sehr, sehr dünn und elegant aus. Zudem habe ich von HP eigentlich fast nur gute Sachen in puncto Service und Qualität gehört. Hatte bzw habe sogar selbst Drucker von HP. Da gab es auch mal ein Problem. Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon wirkte zumindest kompetent! 

Der einzige Nachteil bei dem Notebook sind die 17 Zoll. Du hast zwar recht, dass es gewichttechnisch (und auch von der Größe her) wenig Unterschied macht, aber der 15 Zöller würde genau in meinen Computertisch (unter den Monitor) passen. Aber notfalls muss ich mich da nach einem breiteren Tisch umsehen.


Zum DELL Service: ich habe da auch einige gute Erfahrungen mitgeteilt bekommen. Allerdings waren alle aus Deutschland. Deswegen hoffe ich, dass vor allem der "OnSite Support" auch in Österreich problemlos klappen würde. Leider bietet DELL in Österreich nur eine billige Hotline mit einer "Computer-Dame" an, die einem bei den meisten Anfragen einfach wieder auf die Website lotst... In Deutschland gibt es ja einen Live Chat, sowie besseren Telefonsupport.
Die nächste Frage ist halt, ob sich der Service wirklich auszaht, denn wie oft hat man denn Probleme mit der Hardware. Ich persönlich hatte eigentlich noch nie welche, bis auf die eine kaputte Grafikkarte, die aber sowieso schon an die sechs Jahre alt war ).
Andererseits kann man das halt bei jeder "Versicherung" sagen.
Wenn ich mich für den MSI (GT62 oder GT73) entscheiden würde, könnte ich übrigens über einen regionalen Store bei uns in der Stadt eine Drittanbieter-Garantieverlängerung auf fünf Jahre dazunehmen, die mich einmalig 189,90 Euro kosten würde.
Damit wird die normale Herstellergarantie (also alles, was damit abgedeckt wird) einfach auf fünf Jahre verlängert und zusätzlich ist das Gerät noch gegen Schäden durch Ungeschicklichkeit u Bedienfehler, Fall/Bruch/Sturz, Wasser u Feuchtigkeit, Sturm, Frost, Steinschlag, Blitzschlag, Brand, Explosion, Über- od Unterspannung u Kurzschluss, mechanische Gewalt, Implosion u Wirkung unter Unterdruck, Versengen und Verschmoren und Glaskeramikbruch geschützt.
Dieser Store verkauft allerdings nur die MSI Modelle... 

Und für 500 Euro Aufpreis erwarte ich mir wirklich das Beste vom Besten!


Zum 4K-Display: da hast du meine Annahme bestätigt. Ich sehe auch keinen Mehrwert bei einem solchen Display auf der Fläche von 15 bis 17 Zoll. Und man kann ja über HDMI sowieso einen 4K Monitor anstecken, oder? Da würde wiederum Alienware besser fahren, denn der hat meines Wissens HDMI 2.0 verbaut, während der GT 62 HDMI 1.4 hat... :/



Eine Kleinigkeit noch einer Aussage deines letzten Kommentars, die ich nochmals hinterfragen möchte, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen:

"MSI bietet normalerweise immer sehr günstige Modelle an, wobei die AUCH teurere haben"

Das mag durchaus sein (ich kenne jetzt nur die Gaming Modelle von MSI), aber bei den Spiele-Laptops gibt es doch nur die GT, GE, etc Reihen an Modellen und die unterscheiden sich preislich doch immer nur etwas an der Hardware (mehr RAM, mehr SSD) habe ich mir gedacht? Oder übersehe ich da was und der GT62 ist auch "billiger" gefertigt, als zB ein G73 17-Zöller?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2016)

mikke123 schrieb:


> Wow, danke für den Tipp mit dem HP Omen. Das Book sieht sehr, sehr dünn und elegant aus. Zudem habe ich von HP eigentlich fast nur gute Sachen in puncto Service und Qualität gehört. Hatte bzw habe sogar selbst Drucker von HP. Da gab es auch mal ein Problem. Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon wirkte zumindest kompetent!
> 
> Der einzige Nachteil bei dem Notebook sind die 17 Zoll. Du hast zwar recht, dass es gewichttechnisch (und auch von der Größe her) wenig Unterschied macht, aber der 15 Zöller würde genau in meinen Computertisch (unter den Monitor) passen. Aber notfalls muss ich mich da nach einem breiteren Tisch umsehen.


 also, viel breiter ist das ja dann nicht. Oder ist das ein Fach unter dem Monitor? Vlt. Notebook quer drunter, oder GANZ woanders hin? 




> Zum 4K-Display: da hast du meine Annahme bestätigt. Ich sehe auch keinen Mehrwert bei einem solchen Display auf der Fläche von 15 bis 17 Zoll. Und man kann ja über HDMI sowieso einen 4K Monitor anstecken, oder?


 Sofern der HDMI-Port 2.0 ist und man ein passendes Kabel hat, ginge das, und zwar wäre es dann auch egal, welche Auflösung das Laptopdisplay hat. Du könntest auch mit nem Notebook, das nur 1366x768 als Display hat, nen 4k-TV anschließen und dort dann auch 4k einstellen. Die Leistung bricht dann aber ziemlich ein, da hast du dann bei nem Game, wo du mit FullHD zB 70 FPS hast, nur noch um die 20-25 FPS.





> Eine Kleinigkeit noch einer Aussage deines letzten Kommentars, die ich nochmals hinterfragen möchte, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen:
> 
> "MSI bietet normalerweise immer sehr günstige Modelle an, wobei die AUCH teurere haben"
> 
> Das mag durchaus sein (ich kenne jetzt nur die Gaming Modelle von MSI), aber bei den Spiele-Laptops gibt es doch nur die GT, GE, etc Reihen an Modellen und die unterscheiden sich preislich doch immer nur etwas an der Hardware (mehr RAM, mehr SSD) habe ich mir gedacht? Oder übersehe ich da was und der GT62 ist auch "billiger" gefertigt, als zB ein G73 17-Zöller?


 ich meinte das allgemein. Ich hab noch nicht geschaut, ob es auch AKTUELL schon mehrere Modellreihen gibt mit der 1070 dabei    scheinbar gibt es bisher wohl nur diese Reihe.


----------



## mikke123 (4. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, viel breiter ist das ja dann nicht. Oder ist das ein Fach unter dem Monitor? Vlt. Notebook quer drunter, oder GANZ woanders hin?



Es ist ein Fach unterhalb des Monitors, ja. Aber du hast schon recht. Notfalls muss ich mir da etwas überlegen. Unmöglich ist es sicherlich nicht.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Sofern der HDMI-Port 2.0 ist und man ein passendes Kabel hat, ginge das, und zwar wäre es dann auch egal, welche Auflösung das Laptopdisplay hat. Du könntest auch mit nem Notebook, das nur 1366x768 als Display hat, nen 4k-TV anschließen und dort dann auch 4k einstellen. Die Leistung bricht dann aber ziemlich ein, da hast du dann bei nem Game, wo du mit FullHD zB 70 FPS hast, nur noch um die 20-25 FPS.



Eben, so meinte ich das auch. Und ja, klar bricht dann die Framerate ein. Aber bei einem 4K-Display mit sagen wir mal 27 Zoll sollte eine GeForce GTX 1070 aktuelle Titel schon schaffen, oder?
Ich möchte jedoch hinzufügen, dass ich dies aus reinem Interesse frage, denn mein Monitor hat nur Full HD. 





Herbboy schrieb:


> ich meinte das allgemein. Ich hab noch nicht geschaut, ob es auch AKTUELL schon mehrere Modellreihen gibt mit der 1070 dabei    scheinbar gibt es bisher wohl nur diese Reihe.



Achso, okay. Nun, es gibt diverse Gaming Reihen bei MSI, soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, wobei die GT Reihe wohl die "stärkste" ist. Ganz oben kommt eben der GT Titan mit bis zu zwei Top-Grafikkarten im SLI-Verbund und dann geht's eben runter auf den GT73 mit 17-Zoll und neuester Hardware, sowie auf die 15-Zoll Version GT62, ebenfalls mit neuer Hardware.

Sollte ich hier falsch liegen, bitte ich um Korrektur meiner Angaben. Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2016)

mikke123 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Fach unterhalb des Monitors, ja. Aber du hast schon recht. Notfalls muss ich mir da etwas überlegen. Unmöglich ist es sicherlich nicht.


 für nen starken Laptop wäre es an sich besser, wenn der oben "Luft" hätte. 





> Eben, so meinte ich das auch. Und ja, klar bricht dann die Framerate ein. Aber bei einem 4K-Display mit sagen wir mal 27 Zoll sollte eine GeForce GTX 1070 aktuelle Titel schon schaffen, oder?


 die Zoll-Größe spielt dabei ja keine Rolle, 4k ist 4k    aber es ist halt so, dass du immer nur ca 1/3 der FPS hast, die Du bei FullHD hast. Sicher "schafft" eine GTX 1070 (auch wenn die mobile Variante etwas langsamer als die Desktopversion ist) 4k, aber vermutlich musst du bei "Hammergrafik"-Games auf mittel oder sogar niedrig bis mittel spielen, und in FullHD gingen locker hohe bis maximale Details. Ein Spiel wie zB Battlefield 4 aber, was schon 2 Jahre alt ist, läuft in FullHD bestimmt mit über 120 FPS, und da hast du in 4k vermutlich trotzdem noch 50 FPS oder so.






> Achso, okay. Nun, es gibt diverse Gaming Reihen bei MSI, soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, wobei die GT Reihe wohl die "stärkste" ist. Ganz oben kommt eben der GT Titan mit bis zu zwei Top-Grafikkarten im SLI-Verbund und dann geht's eben runter auf den GT73 mit 17-Zoll und neuester Hardware, sowie auf die 15-Zoll Version GT62, ebenfalls mit neuer Hardware.


 ich weiß das nicht so genau bzw. habe nie so genau drauf geachtet, da die Hersteller ja teils irsinnige Modellnamen-Konstruktionen verwenden, wo man den Überblick verliert. Aber es kann gut sein, dass der Preis-Leistungs-"Burner" von MSI noch rauskommt und nun halt zuerst das "bessere" Modell erscheint, was Qualität&co angeht. Normalerweise hat MSI halt auch immer je ein Modell mit einer Grafikkarte XY, wo das Notebook dann zu den günstigsten Notebooks mit der entsprechenden Karte überhaupt gehört.


----------



## mikke123 (5. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber es ist halt so, dass du immer nur ca 1/3 der FPS hast, die Du bei FullHD hast. Sicher "schafft" eine GTX 1070 (auch wenn die mobile Variante etwas langsamer als die Desktopversion ist) 4k, aber vermutlich musst du bei "Hammergrafik"-Games auf mittel oder sogar niedrig bis mittel spielen, und in FullHD gingen locker hohe bis maximale Details.



Also laut Notebookcheck schaffen starke Laptops mit der GTX 1070 alle derzeit aktuellen Spiele locker ruckelfrei (30 FPS aufwärts) und das trotz sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen.

Hier zB ein Link zum Test eines MSI Laptops (17 Zoll): Test MSI GT73VR 6RE Titan Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Scrolle ziemlich weit nach unten, bis die Benchmarks kommen. Du kannst dann auch auf das jeweilige Spiel klicken. Bei Anno sind die Einstellungen bei 4K zB gleich, wie bei Full HD und Ultra High. Lediglich AA wurde von 8x auf 4x gesetzt.

Zudem sind die Laptop-Varianten der neuen Grafikkarten meines Wissens nur marginal langsamer als die Desktop Pendants. Die etwas schwächere Taktrate wurde ja mit mehr Shadereinheiten kompensiert, usw. Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass der Unterschied im niedrigen, einstelligen Prozentbereich liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2016)

Bei 4k wurde AFAIK "nur" hoch verwendet, so ist es jedenfalls bei den Tests der Grafikkarten bei notebookcheck    aber egal: die Sache ist nur die, dass es auch sehr vom Game abhängt. BF4 zB hat eine aus heutiger Sicht sehr anspruchslose Engine, das rennt auch in 4K sehr gut. Hingegen schafft die 1070 zB bei Hitman oder Deus Ex Mankind Devided oder Witcher 3 in 4k nur noch um die 30 FPS. Siehe hier auch zur Karte allgemein Mobile NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (Laptop) - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und wie viel langsamer die Karte ist, hängt vom Notebookmodell ab. Natürlich ist die nicht 20% langsamer, aber es kann je nach Modell dann vlt doch auch mal 10% sein.


----------



## mikke123 (5. Oktober 2016)

Okay, das wusste ich gar nicht. Danke für den Link!


----------



## mikke123 (7. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt jetzt -10% auf alle Alienware Laptops. Ich bin daher schwer am Überlegen, ob ich mir nun den neuen AW15 mit folgender Konfiguration kaufe: i7-6820HK, 16GB DDR4 RAM 2667MHz, 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD 7200 U/Min, GeForce GTX 1070 8GB, Full-HD Display mit 120Hz, Killer WiFi 1535.

Dieses Paket gibts nun - dank Rabatt - inklusive drei Jahre Onsite Premium-Service und drei Jahre Unfallschutz um insg 2685 EUR.

Ich meine, natürlich kommt dieses Jahr noch die GTX 1080 und es werden noch mehr Displays mit 120Hz ausgestattet (AW15 und AW17 mit UHD Display oder Schenker P707 zB), aber zahlt es sich wirklich aus darauf zu warten? Full-HD sollten für 15 Zoll sowieso locker genügen und ich denke, wenn ich jetzt jahrelang mit meiner alten GTX 760 ausgekommen bin, dann sollte die GTX 1070 auch für einige Jahre ausreichen, wenn ich auf "Hoch" bis "Sehr hoch" mit Full-HD zocken möchte (gerne auch ohne od mit wenig AA und AF).


Oder wie seht ihr das?

Und sollte ich jedenfalls noch auf Tests des AW15 warten, bevor ich zuschlage oder eher das Angebot nutzen?


LG
Michi



EDIT: Aja, eins noch: der einzige Punkt, der mir etwas zu denken gibt, ist folgender: überhitzen 15 Zoll Gaming Laptops um einiges leichter als ihre 17 Zoll Pendants? Und zahlt es sich deswegen aus, dennoch eher einen 17er zu wählen, auch wenn einem ganz allgemein der 15 Zoll etwas lieber wäre? Hatte bisher leider noch keinen Gaming Laptop!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2016)

Puh, das ist echt irre viel Geld - für das Geld könntest du Dir sogar einen Lakaien anstellen, der Dir nen richtigen PC immer hinterträgt... 

Wenn es Dir das wert ist: du hast ja eh Widerrufsrecht, d.h. du könntest den begutachten und wieder zurücksenden FALLS der Dir nicht gefällt. Insofern "musst" du nicht auf einen Test warten. Wie lange gilt das Angebot denn?


----------



## mikke123 (7. Oktober 2016)

Bis 10. Oktober^^


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2016)

Also, ist denn bis auf die "Innereien" irgendwas neu im Vergleich zu dem hier Test Alienware 15 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests  ? Wenn nämlich das Drumherum gleich ist und nur die Graka, CPU und SSD abweichen, dann kannst du Dich ja auch an dem alten Test orientieren. Die 1070 wird ganz sicher nicht wärmer als die 979M im Testnotebook, d.h. lauter wird das Notebook mit ner 1070 nicht sein.


----------



## mikke123 (7. Oktober 2016)

Glaub der Rest ist gleich. Aber hab gerade erfahren, dass das Display im 15 Zoll Modell momentan nur 60Hz hat, obwohl es anders in der Beschreibung steht... Die neuen Displays kommen erst Nov/Dez... Also werde ich warten.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2016)

mikke123 schrieb:


> Glaub der Rest ist gleich. Aber hab gerade erfahren, dass das Display im 15 Zoll Modell momentan nur 60Hz hat, obwohl es anders in der Beschreibung steht... Die neuen Displays kommen erst Nov/Dez... Also werde ich warten.


  kommt dann bestimmt eine Xmas-Angebot


----------



## mikke123 (7. Oktober 2016)

Jo, vermutlich! 
Werde jedenfalls noch warten!^^


----------

